# 12v Wiring - Connecting New Lights - Help



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I thought I was good at DIY, totally building my own extension inc; wiring, plumbing etc. But this 12v lark beats me!

I want to connect some new lights off the leisure battery complete with separate switch.

The lights turned up with just two cables coming out, so I assume no earth is required, just L & N?

I can get a live feed direct from the battery (by using a simple ring or clamp) and put in an inline fuse and get a N feed from the other side of the battery. 

Do I just connect the light up via the switch?

Have I missed anything?

A simple diagram would help...

Or am I over complicating things?????


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

with 12v you dont have live neutral and earth. Positive is live and negative is earth, if you want to come direct from your battery just interupt one of the wres with a switch, just literally cut one of the wires and connect the two ends to switch one either side. put an inline fuse in the live wire near the battery.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

In addition positive is +ve. Negative , earth or ground is -ve There is no L N or E in 12v DC circuits only in 230v AC mains


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its often neater to come from an existing distribution point rather than the battery.

Normally this will be some sort of 12V fuse box. 

Also don't be careless just because it's only 12V You won't get a shock but the available energy from a battery is huge and 100's of amps can flow through a short circuit. So if working around the battery remove watch, tape over rings and if practicable use insulated spanners.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Diagram as requested...
Incidently, although with a light I doubt you will have cause to worry about voltage losses or cable sizes but just in case here is an Excel file to calculate voltage loss on cable runs: http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/1811461/cable-sizes-xls-march-18-2010-11-11-pm-16k

Patrick


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

|If ones understanding is that limited dare I suggest that you get somebody more familiar with automobile electrics to do the instalation for you. That will included fuses.

Safety etc.

C.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Clive

Thanks for the post.

I would love to find someone locally to come out and fix these but we have drawn a blank so really its a DIY case.

One has to start somewhere, as we all did once.


----------

